# tadpole!



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

im gona get a tadpole at my LFS that turns into a bullfrog. when it turns into a bullfrog what kind of setup do i need to get? substrate? water bowl etc!!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

you don't really need anything special for them, but i will say don't expect the tadpole to turn into the bullfrog in a week. i don't know how long the cycle of tadpole to frog, is but im sure its not a short one.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

well its pretty god damn huge already. its about 7-8 inches and fat as hell


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

well bullfrogs are pretty huge when talking about most frogs.








im guessing your at D, you should probably put some kinda land so when he reachs E he can get out when he needs


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think at least a 55g would be needed for him


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

55 gallon for a bullfrog? I think a nice 40 gallon breeder would be more then enough for it


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> im gona get a tadpole at my LFS that turns into a bullfrog. when it turns into a bullfrog what kind of setup do i need to get? substrate? water bowl etc!!
> [snapback]877262[/snapback]​


I used to catch bullfrog tadpoles and keep them until they metamorphed into frogs, then let them go.

If the tadpole is as large as you described, then it's in its 2nd year and will probably grow legs this spring/summer.

I don't know much about keeping them in that critcal stage when they switch from a tadpole diet to a frog's diet. All I can tell you from experience is to lower your water level and have something for them to climb out on (like a turtle basking platform or a piece of cork bark) or they will drown.

This webpage might be of some help. It's a detailed description on breeding Whites Tree Frogs, but some parts of the "metamorphosis" and "froglets" sections may help you with what you're planning to do. One difference is, you will not need a heater to raise bullfrogs. 
Here's the link: http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/caer.htm#met


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

umm alotta water


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Dont know if you want to keep the tadpole when it becomes a bullfrog. My friend had one and it kept croaking in the night. Kept him up countless nights. Guess it was mating season. He ended up giving it away.


----------

